# Nikon D7000



## VaE39 (Dec 7, 2010)

So this might be the dumbest question I've ever wanted to ask. I had the Nikon D80 for the past 3 years and loved it. The opportunity came last week to sell it for a great price, so with that money I picked up the new Nikon D7000. I'm waiting for my SD card to come in before I use it so I'm just staring at it for the next day. 

My question is, with the D80 I could manually choose what focal point to use by changing the AF-area mode to single area. With my D7000 the mode it comes with when you first get it is, an auto focus point, so its choosing the focus points for me. How do I change this setting so I chose the focus points. (I'm not talking about physically manually focusing the lens, if that makes sense). Sorry I had trouble wording this question.

Thanks!


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2010)

pretty much the same way


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 7, 2010)

Check out page 95 in the manual.

Basically, you will want to push and hold the little button on the focus selector switch (found on the body at roughly the 4 o'clock position as you are looking at the lens) while you are holding that button in, turn the sub command dial (under the on/off switch) until the correct focus area is selected. This will be displayed  the info screen, and/or lcd.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VaE39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks!! that was easy haha I didn't have my manual on me and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. So what is the 3D mode on there?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 7, 2010)

VaE39 said:


> So what is the 3D mode on there?


 

According to the manual, the 3D tracking mode will "track" the subject and adjust focus as the subject moves through the frame. I haven't used it yet, so I can't offer any opinion as to how works as I'm a single-point focus kind of guy. My guess is that it's a bit gimmicky, and unreliable.......

But I'm often wrong.

It could be the best thing since disposable diapers.


----------

